# Ammo prices



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

As if they werent already bad enough, looks like they certainly wont be getting any better. Thank your EPA. I wont give my opinion, but make note of when the changes were instituted. 

http://www.ammoland.com/2013/10/las...-manufacturing-to-feel-effects/#axzz2jKOMwYDm


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

New standards that are 10 times tighter than the old ones... That's ridiculous. No agenda to that at all.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Ammo prices are coming down again and from his article the sky is not falling
http://sierrabullets.wordpress.com/...he-lead-smelting-plant-affect-sierra-bullets/


----------

